# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Ακτοπλοία Aφων Αγαπητού (Agapitos Lines)

## vinman

Mία θρυλική εταιρεία των αδελφών Βασίλη και Γιάννη Αγαπητού...
Στη φωτογραφία η μπροσούρα της εταιρείας πριν απο 20 χρόνια...
Για να θυμούνται οι παλιότεροι και να μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι...

----------


## apollonas

oraios o mpitzilaios ftousou o enas ftousou o allos epoudiase o kopelos opos lene kai sto xorio :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

¶παιχτο το αρχείο σου φίλε Vinman, συγχαρητήρια. Σ' ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## vinman

Ο συγχωρεμένος Βασίλης Αγαπητός κάθε πρωί και για όλη τη διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού (1992),έφευγε απο τα γραφεία της οδού Κολοκοτρώνη,πήγαινε σε γειτονικό φούρνο και αγόραζε τυρόπιτες τις οποίες και τις μοίραζε προσωπικά ο ίδιος σε όλα τα τουριστικά γραφεία της Ακτής Ποσειδώνος και της Πλατείας Καραισκάκη που είχαν δικά του εισητήρια...
Μία κίνηση που δεν την έκανε κανείς άλλος τις δύο σεζόν που δούλευα στο πρακτορείο...(Εξαιρείται ο  πρόσφατα συγχωρεμένος καπτά Μηνάς Σταθάκης που έφερνε κάποιες φορές παγωτά... :Wink: ).
*Αξέχαστες εποχές...αξέχαστοι καραβοκύρηδες...απλοί άνθρωποι...*

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Και να τονίσουμε ότι η αδυναμία του ήταν το Ναιάς ΙΙ.Του έφερνε βέβαια πολύ χρήμα και ίσως γι αυτό.Σχεδόν κάθε πρωί ήταν στον καταπέλτη του.Τον πλαινό για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε.Τώρα οι πλοιοκτήτες είναι.............................ποιοί έπαμε?

----------


## Leo

Παιδιά μην το λέτε αυτό έχω δεί στο λιμάνι και τον Καπετάν Μάκη και τον κ. Μανιαδάκη των Μινωϊκών και ένα μεγαλόσχημο της Blue Star.... όχι βέβαια στην συχνότητα των παλιών εφοπλιστάδων, όμως κάπου κάπου περνάνε κι άλλοι  :Wink: . Βέβαια οι τότε λόγοι ήταν περισσότερο εισπρακτικοί και επιτηρούσαν τα πληρώματα άν ειναι καλοί "κράχτες". Θυμάστε φαντάζομαι ότι ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ και ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ είχαν μεγάλα πανό με " 08.00 ΣΥΡΟΣ ΤΗΝΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ". Ήταν θέμα ποιός θα πάρει τους περισσότερους  :Smile: .

----------


## vinman

> Παιδιά μην το λέτε αυτό έχω δεί στο λιμάνι και τον Καπετάν Μάκη και τον κ. Μανιαδάκη των Μινωϊκών και ένα μεγαλόσχημο της Blue Star.... όχι βέβαια στην συχνότητα των παλιών εφοπλιστάδων, όμως κάπου κάπου περνάνε κι άλλοι . Βέβαια οι τότε λόγοι ήταν περισσότερο εισπρακτικοί και επιτηρούσαν τα πληρώματα άν ειναι καλοί "κράχτες". Θυμάστε φαντάζομαι ότι ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ και ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ είχαν μεγάλα πανό με " 08.00 ΣΥΡΟΣ ΤΗΝΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ". Ήταν θέμα ποιός θα πάρει τους περισσότερους .


Υπάρχει μία διαφορά φίλε Leo...
Ο καπτά Μάκης ή ο κ. Μανιαδάκης δεν μοίραζαν τυρόπιτες στους εργαζόμενους των πρακτορείων της περιοχής... :Wink: ...και ούτε θα το κάνουν ποτέ.........

----------


## despo

Και ξαφνικα τα 2 αδέλφια Αγαπητών βρέθηκαν αντίπαλοι με το χώρισμα σε 2 εταιρείες, μεχρι το μοιραιο Νοέμβριο του 1999, οταν ηρθε η λαίλαπα Σουμάκη/ΕΛΛΑΣ ΦΕΡΡΙΣ.

----------


## vinman

> Και ξαφνικα τα 2 αδέλφια Αγαπητών βρέθηκαν αντίπαλοι με το χώρισμα σε 2 εταιρείες, μεχρι το μοιραιο Νοέμβριο του 1999, οταν ηρθε η λαίλαπα Σουμάκη/ΕΛΛΑΣ ΦΕΡΡΙΣ.


Αυτό συνεβη όταν αποχώρησαν τα δύο αδέρφια απο το τιμόνι της εταιρείας και ανέλαβαν τα παιδιά τους.....
Κάτι αντίστοιχο είχε συμβεί και με τους Βεντούρηδες...

----------


## meco

Βρήκα αυτό το αρθράκι. Αρκετά ενδιαφέρον για όσους δεν ξέρουν την ιστορία (όπως και εγώ άλλωστε).  :Cool: 
http://tovima.dolnet.gr/print.php?e=...490&m=A39&aa=1

----------


## vinman

Ας ταξιδέψουμε και πάλι πίσω στο χρόνο μέσα απο τα έντυπα της Agapitos lines...

23 χρόνια πίσω...Ελλάδα-Ιταλία....


...1988....


...1990..ταξείδι στα ελληνικά νησιά...


...1995...με ναυαρχίδα του στόλου το Ναιάς εξπρές...

----------


## sea_serenade

Απίστευτη δουλειά vinman, μπράβο σου!!!

----------


## polykas

*Vinman* σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ.Είσαι καταπληκτικός.

----------


## Appia_1978

Καιρός να ξαναζωντανέψουμε το θέμα, δε συμφωνείται;  :Wink: 

Σκαλίζοντας κάτι παλιά περιοδικά, ανακάλυψα στο Ferries 4/2001 (Γερμανικό ναυτιλιακό περιοδικό) ένα αφιέρωμα στα πρώτα χρόνια της εταιρείας των αδελφών Αγαπητού!

Το κείμενο είναι βεβαίως στα Γερμανικά, για αυτό και δεν το ανεβάζω, αλλά σκάναρα μερικές εικόνες από τα πρώτα τους πλοία, που ελπίζω να είναι χρήσιμες σε μερικούς  :Very Happy: 

Αρχίζουμε λοιπόν:

*Ακρόπολις*

Acropolis.jpg

*Αγαπητός Α*

Agapitos A.jpg

*Ειρήνη*

Irini.jpg

*Τατιάνα Αγαπητού*

Tatiana Agapitou.jpg

Επισυνάπτω και μια εικόνα του πρώτου *Εξπρές Απόλλων, πρώην Hibernia*. Το άρθρο αναφέρει, ότι τελικά δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ για την εταιρεία. 

Express Apollon, ex Hibernia.jpg

Βλέπε επίσης: http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...nia#post134386

----------


## Ellinis

Aπίθανα ντοκουμέντα Μάρκο! Για το ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ δεν το ήξερα οτι το είχαν πάρει οι Αγαπητοί... 

Με το ΤΑΤΙΑΝΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΥ είχα ταξιδέψει γύρω στο 1990 και ήταν ένα συμπαθέστατο καραβάκι με όμορφο σαλονάκι με σκαλιστά κωλονάκια με ξύλινη επένδυση. Δεν το είχα φωτογραφήσει τότε γ***το...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Appia1978 Ακρως ενδιαφεροντα τα ντοκουμεντα που μας χαρισες!

----------


## polykas

_Eυχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Μάρκο._

----------


## Appia_1978

Με χαροποιεί ιδιαίτερα, που σας αρέσανε οι εικόνες  :Very Happy: 
Ειλικρινά, δεν πίστευα ότι ένα Γερμανικό ναυτιλιακό περιοδικό θα είχε ένα τόσο προσεγμένο αφιέρωμα για μια από τις όχι και τόσο γνωστές στο εξωτερικό, Ελληνική ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία!

Μεταξύ των άλλων αναφέρει ακόμη, ότι το 1984 ενδιαφέρθηκαν να αγοράσουν το Koningin Fabiola (μετέπειτα Λυδία) για τη γραμμή Πάτρα-Κέρκυρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπρίντιζα, αλλά τελικά τους παραήταν ακριβό. 

Αναφέρει και το Ciudad de Tarifa του 1961, για τη γραμμή της Ιταλίας. Μετονομάστηκε και αυτό σε Απόλλων. Γνωρίζει κανείς τι απόγινε;

Επίσης, το Ολυμπία (μετέπειτα Δήλος) αγοράστηκε και αυτό για την Ιταλία!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οι παντοφλες των Αδελφων αγαπητου δεν εχουν εμφανιστει πουθενα, παρα μονο ξωφαλτσα σε καρτ ποσταλ της κερκυρας.Σιγουρα αυτα που ανεβασες APPIA 1978 αποτελουν ντοκουμεντο

----------


## CORFU

φιλε Appia φοβερεs και συλλεκτικεs φωτο ειδικα του Ειρηνη ειναι πριν την μετασκευη του πλοιου

και κατι ακομα θυμαμαι απο τον πατερα μου που μου ελεγε οτι το Ακροπολιs εκανε την διαδρομη Κερκυρα-Ηγουμενιτσα σε τρειs ωρεs

----------


## Ellinis

> Μεταξύ των άλλων αναφέρει ακόμη, ότι το 1984 ενδιαφέρθηκαν να αγοράσουν το Koningin Fabiola (μετέπειτα Λυδία) για τη γραμμή Πάτρα-Κέρκυρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπρίντιζα, αλλά τελικά τους παραήταν ακριβό. 
> ----
> Επίσης, το Ολυμπία (μετέπειτα Δήλος) αγοράστηκε και αυτό για την Ιταλία!


Φίλε Μάρκο εδώ με βάζεις σε σκέψεις... Το ΔΗΛΟΣ πράγματι ήρθε στην Ελλάδα για τους Αγαπητούς ως ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ. Αργότερα οι Αγαπητοί έφεραν το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ (ex-Chantilly). Όμως και το KONINGIN FABIOLA ήρθε στην Ελλάδα ως ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ! Σύμπτωση άραγε; Αυτό που έχει γραφτεί είναι πως ήδη είχε αγοραστεί από την Ελ.Μες, όμως η Ελ.Μες που ανακύκλωνε τα ιστορικά ονόματα των πλοίων της, ποτέ πριν ή μετά δεν είχε πλοίο με το όνομα ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ. Αναρωτιέμαι λοιπόν μήπως το έφεραν οι Αγαπητοί και το μεταπώλησαν στην Ελ.Μες;




> Αναφέρει και το Ciudad de Tarifa του 1961, για τη γραμμή της Ιταλίας. Μετονομάστηκε και αυτό σε Απόλλων. Γνωρίζει κανείς τι απόγινε;


Είναι το μετέπειτα CORFU ISLAND.

----------


## Naias II

Φίλε Appia απίθανα ντοκουμέντα, ευχαριστούμε πολύ  :Cool: 

Μια ερώτηση: Για το Express Apollon το περιοδικό αναφέρει τι είχε γίνει και δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ για την εταιρεία; Και κάτι άλλο είχε έρθει ποτέ στην Ελλάδα;

----------


## Ellinis

Για ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ και θα πάρεις κάποιες απαντήσεις.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ ¶ρη!

Φίλε Ναϊάς, πιστεύω να σε κάλυψε πλήρως ο φίλτατος ¶ρης  :Very Happy: 

¶ρη, ξαναδιάβασα προσεκτικά το άρθρο. Αναφέρει κατά λέξη, ότι οι Αγαπητοί ενδιαφέρθηκαν να αγοράσουν το Fabiola το 1984. Δε συμφώνησαν στην τιμή και εγκατέλειψαν την ιδέα της αγοράς. Το επόμενο έτος (1985), το Fabiola βρήκε τελικά το δρόμο για την Ελλάδα, ως Ολυμπία. Μετά από λίγο πουλήθηκε στην ΕΛΜΕΣ. 
Δηλαδή, όπως το καταλαβαίνω, δεν αγοράστηκε από τους Αγαπητούς, αλλά ούτε από την ΕΛΜΕΣ! Μεσολάβησε κάποιος τρίτος.

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστώ με καλύψατε πλήρως.
Με τις φωτογραφίες του φίλου *Appia_1978* βλέποντας το *Αγαπητός Α* θυμήθηκα την ταινία *"Η Αρχόντισσα και ο Αλήτης"*
Ας το δούμε λοιπόν στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας:

Kerkyra 1.jpg

Kerkyra 2.jpg

Kerkyra 3.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Και στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας

Igoumenitsa 1.jpg

Igoumenitsa 2.jpg

Igoumenitsa 3.jpg

Igoumenitsa 4.jpg

Για όλους τους λάτρεις της αγαπημένης ακτοπλοΐας Αγαπητού

----------


## vinman

Mπράβο Μάρκο...μπράβο και στον φίλο Naias II... :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Για να δούμε και την μπροσούρα του 1986....αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους των ιστορικών...!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88936

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88937

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88938

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88939

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, Μάνο  :Very Happy:

----------


## kostas-93

μερικες φωτο και απο εμενα παιδια αιγαιον το Ναιας και βεργινα . θυμαμαι καπου το 1980 μικρος τοτε ερχοταν στην Σαμο το σαμαινα και το αιγαιο το σαμαινα επιανε το λιμανι του καρλοβασου ενω το αιγαιο εμπαινε ελαχιστες φορες διοτι δεν χωρουσε στο λιμανι και τις λιγες φορες που εμπαινε ερχοταν με οπισθεν αντιθετα με ολα τα πλοια μου στρίβουν κανονικα μεσα στο λιμανι. βεβαια αν και εχω ελαχιστες μνημες απο το βαπορι αυτο δεν ειναι οτι δεν χωρουσε μεσα απλα δεν ειχαν την ευκινησία που εχουν τα σημερινα πλοια  αφου το μυκονος που ειναι μεγαλυτερο γυριζει σε 1 λεπτο ενω πχ το σαμαινα που δεν ειχε μπροστινα προπελακια εκανε 10 λεπτα να γυρίσει ( δεν σας λεω για το νταλιανα και το μαρινα που πιναμε καφε μεχρι να γυρισουν  :Sad:  )

@
οι φωτο ειναι απο το ιντερνετ και οχι απο εμενα προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεως

----------


## harlek

Τρελό κολάζ/διαφήμιση του '98. Τι Φώτοσοπ και παραμύθια!  :Razz: 
Δώδεκα χρόνια μετά, μόνο η "Παναγία" έχει γλιτώσει το διαλύτη...

al.jpg

----------


## renetoes

Πόσοι γνωρίζουν άραγε πως το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ταξιδεψε και στην άγονη Πελοποννήσου? Το βλέπουμε εδώ στην Κίσσαμο το  1980.

20151106_182137.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

εφόσον και   εγώ  είμαι φανατικός  αυτής    της   ιστορικής   εταιρίας    για  κοιταξτε   τι  σας έχω

----------


## BOBKING

προς τις απαντήσεις του φίλου   vinman λέω να ξανά  ανεβάσω τις φωτογραφίες του  λόγω ότι δεν ανοίγουν
 από το φυλλάδιο για Ιταλία
images.jpg
από το φυλλάδιο του 90'
images (3).jpg
από το φυλλάδιο του 88'
images (2).jpg
ένα εισιτήριο του ναιάς 2 
image.jpg
και το φυλλάδιο του 95',96'
images (1).jpg
[σημείωση όλες οι foto είναι από το internet]

----------

